# Northern Water Snake + Baby!



## ShaneKPhotography (May 14, 2011)

05-12-11 Northern Water Snake Adult by ShaneK Photography, on Flickr




05-12-11 Northern Water Snake Baby 1 by ShaneK Photography, on Flickr




05-12-11 Northern Water Snake Baby 2 by ShaneK Photography, on Flickr


----------

